# Grupo Mexico to acquire Florida East Coast Railway Holdings Corp.



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

Grupo Mexico to acquire Florida East Coast Railway Holdings Corp.

http://www.progressiverailroading.c...orida-East-Coast-Railway-Holdings-Corp--51189


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2017)

Thanks for the link, John. This is an interesting development. I wonder if it's good, bad, or indifferent.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Not sure if that is going to be good for Jacksonville.
FEC headquartered here. Will that be lost? It appears that CSX
our other Railroad with headquarters here appears
to be going under Canadian National control. Will we lose
that also?

Even our Jags stadium sponsor, Everbank with
huge home offices here has new owners.

While the City is very prosperous with a diversified
economy, losing those three major local businesses
can be a blow to the future.

But then, Amazon now has 3 fulfillment centers in
the works here and a 4th just announced. Looks like
we'll be getting some of your on line shopping dollars.

Don


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

There is also concern that it may effect BrightLine (Under Construction Miami to West Palm Beach Mid 2017 - Miami to Orlando 2019) and other proposed rail projects in Florida.

Update:

@railwaygazette: UPDATE: Brightline says plans for Miami, Fort Lauderdale, West Palm Beach passenger trains unaffected by GMXT deal http://bit.ly/2nr4JMz


----------

